# Margie's Story (1-3) - by Samster (~BBW, Eating, ~SWG)



## Observer (Dec 10, 2006)

_~BBW, Eating, ~SWG _- some lines of work have chub as an unannounced fringe benefit

*MARGIES STORY (Parts 1-3)
By Samster
(Adapted from 2005-2006 reports on the Fat Celebs Board - plus two bonus update reports).​*
*PART ONE - First Report*

This is a story about a girl I work with who has gained weight over the past year. She's grown from being slim and toned to really very chubby, with loads of nice juicy curves. 

Her name we'll call Margie. 

Margie is the sort of girl I love to see gaining; the conventional, slightly vain hottie who lets her curves get all soft. 

We work in a call center. When she started about a year ago she was just a typical slim, toned babe who loved to flaunt what she had make all the other girls jealous. And boy could she do that! She came out with lines like, "you know Nicole you'd do so much better with the boys if you lost some weight" and managed to refer to a group of three girls as "the fat bottomed trio". 

But over the course of the year our slim lined hottie has porked up with them. In our line of work you sit on your butt all day; if you don't make a definite effort you will gain. Long story short Sally made no effort. She pigged out on snacks, milky coffee's and fizzy drinks...and gradually the weight started to build. 

The first thing I started to notice was her arms getting softer...where they were once toned they started to get jiggly. Then her clothes started to get tighter. Her pin striped trouser suits started to bunch up around her bubble butt and her top started to ride up through the day. And she continued to make her bitchy comments...ah the bliss of a growing women who are oblivious to it all. 

She continued to eat. Her day started with a large Starbucks Latte and pastry. Lunch with a sandwich, crisps and more pastry. Then chocolate snacks through the afternoon. And of course she shared in every special occasion food fest anyone happened to initiate.

Now I'm not very good at estimations for actual weight but Margie porked up big times; she became a gorgeously sexy blonde chubette. Her butt had ballooned into a big, jiggly bubble that jutts out perfectly like two super sexy mounds of jello. With her stiletto heels and too tight trousers you couldsee that sexy jiggle in her wiggle! Then she's grown a nice soft little belly that pooches out through the day...and lovely full soft cheeks and a slight double chin. 

One weekend after about six months there was a small team of us in Saturday and we were sorting out lunch. 

Margie suggested, "How about KFC" 

One of the other girls said, "You shouldn't Margie, its getting you fat!" 

"What?" 

"Well you have put some weight on, haven't you?" 

She looked stunned! It had been six months and a gain of at least twenty pounds. But it was as though she didn’t think others could tell. And that day she skipped the KFC. But after a few days she was back to the old routine.

Yes, even after being called on it she kept on gaining, - although for a time it seemed to slow a bit. And she doesn’t make catty remarks about others any more. Her very "healthy" appetite has held up with a lot of chocolate and snacks through the day. And more than once I've seen her get a second plate at office parties. I've met up with her out of work and no question about it, the girl sure knows her way round a food court! 

In terms of describing her gain she has simply gotten softer all round; particularly noticeable in her boobs, bum and her face. When she started here she was a gym girl and had a toned face; now she has some nice chubby cheeks and a definite double chin. Her boobs have simply grown, and her bum really has ballooned. 

Honestly, watching her wiggle past (the girl always wears heels!) both cheeks either strain and tense if she's wearing something tight or wobble if she's in one of her newer suits. When I've met her out of work she's worn tight jeans; she also has a prominently defined belly and some very juicy love handles, but they get hidden at work by her blouse. 

The nice thing is she still kept the bitchy "hot girl" attitude even as she's porked up - don't get me wrong she still is hot (hotter than hades in my opinion) even with what must be at least 30 more pounds in the past year, but not in the model sense of the word. Although her outfits are obviously larger they’re in style.

How large will this still-gaining gal become? Its anyone's guess. But she seems to have adapted and is content within herself. And that's the good thing.

[Continued in section 4 of this thread]


----------



## luv_lovehandles (Dec 11, 2006)

ooh nice very good visuals


----------



## Kroath (Dec 11, 2006)

I work in a call center too, and I definately understand the tendancy to gain. Girls there seem to pile on the pounds. Many are downrigh fat, and even the slimmer ones are flabby. I've watched one girl in particular who seems to be gaining slowly but surely. She has a really lean and lanky frame too, so it's a treat to watch her slowly get flabby.


----------



## Observer (Dec 25, 2006)

*PART TWO - Winter Report*

Well, it was near Independence Day when I last reported on my chubby coworker. Its now the holiday season and she still dresses sharply and cares for her hair, so she looks great. But there is no doubt that she is getting bigger by the month. Her calf muscles, for instance, used to be so striated that they blended in with her lower kegs. Now they are like small plump water balloons between her knees and ankles. Her round cheeks are now part of a smiling face fully wreathed by an ever-rounder double chin. From toe to head she is becoming a butterball.

Casually watching her eating habits both at and apart from work makes it clear what is happening. She’s developed a first class case of the munchies. If I weren’t in a committed BBW relationship myself I’d be tempted to test the limits of her appetite. I’m sure we’d both enjoy the experience, because it has no presently known bounds.

I first noticed this in late July. On three successive days in a single week coworkers brought in extra food to celebrate various occasions. One was a baby shower, another a birthday, and the third leftovers from some kind of church occasion. In each instance there was plenty of food for all: pastries at the baby shower, cake and ice cream for the birthday, and a variety of cookies from the Church affair. In each case Margie participated and didn’t hesitate to take seconds back to her desk, All this was on top of a regular lunch.

This rather unusual three-day display got me to watching more closely.. I quickly found that while most weeks don’t have triple header opportunities, participation to the max is her pattern &#8211; if extra food, especially carbohydrates, is available, she’s at the head of the line. Its no wonder that her hips have flared and that she’s now sporting a belly roll.

As I’ve mentioned before, she seems to have developed this almost addictive daily thing for morning lattes and pastry, plus chocolate and pastry snacks &#8211; all of which of which are readily available in or adjacent to our call center. Her luncheon sandwiches aren’t just two slices of bread, they’re usually something like pastrami or double cheeseburger combos with drink and chips, on occasion with a packaged fruit pie.

All this to me is amazing, especially coming from a now porky former hottie who used to tell other fat girls that they’d do better with guys if they lost a few. In August I heard a different tune. A lighter coworker was complaining about a b/f who objected to her having gained a bit. Our girl says, and I quote, “If a guy can’t respect a fluffier figure, do what I did: change boy friends and get one who can. It beats dieting any day.”

So yes, she’s no longer in denial about being fatter. If I needed any proof all I need to think of is what I’ve seen her do off duty in the food court at the local mall. On different occasions I’ve seen her have a superburrito combo at Baja Fresh, a burger and sundae at DQ, a variety of Mexican dishes at Taco Bell, and a pizza from Pizza Hut. Presumably these were each in lieu of supper but none was under a thousand calories.

Late August and early September were hot and everyone was dressing casually. It was then that I first noticed that her belly was becoming as round as her bosom and butt &#8211;and how her upper arms are so round that they jiggle when over her head. It was then that a lead operator position opened up and she got the job, supervising five other employees. Normally people in that job have periodic meetings with coworkers, and she’s no different except one thing. She brings a box of a dozen bakery pastries to share &#8211; which means that if everyone has two there are two remaining. Guess who I notice seems to have them?

In October we had a office party buffet to celebrate our center exceeding some quota better than any other. She had a plate of salads, two of entrees and one of desserts. Not much more, if that, than a lot of others at the occasion but obviously not the actions of a person watching their intake.

She’s now been here for a little over two years and looks to be at least 180 pounds. If I'm accurate that's a steady thirty pounds a year maybe. She has recently given up stiletto heals, but not her world class appetite. This past week at her desk before Xmas she over a period of two days single handedly demolished a frosting covered boxed fruit bread loaf from Germany called Marzipanstollen. I checked the box and each of the six recommended servings has 325 calories! So that was 2000 extra calories in two days.

In the week before that it was a canister of Kelsen Danish butter cookies and before that a box of Hamilton House sugar cookies. According to her these were both gifts she offered for sharing with coworkers, but I observed she had the largest share. All I can say is that this girl has developed a serious love affair with goodies! Presumably her boyfriend likes it, because she seems happy.


----------



## Observer (Jul 9, 2007)

*Part 3 -Summer Report*

OK, its summer, and I note that last time I used Independence Day as benchmark for my last report on our young lady Margie. So its time for an update.

Winter passed, it became spring and the heavy winter clothes came off with the warmer weather. Our marvelous little Margie the muncher is, I can now report, a little bigger than ever. Its easy to tell why. As a supervisor she now spends more time writing reports and not so much on the phone. This gives her more time to indulge periodically in the chocolate candy and energy bars stashed in her desk. Its only a few times a week, but I’ve seen her periodically take them out. 

The thing I’ve noticed most as the warm clothes have come off is her arms &#8211; fuller, softer and rounder than I remember from last fall. She’s wearing long blouses with pants or very loose full length dresses, possibly to make sure she’s not showing a bare belly bulge like some of our larger associates. She has an updated wardrobe, which shows she’s aware of her larger size. The point to me is that she’s doing nothing about her continuing weight gain except accommodate it.

In February someone decided we’d have Italian day, served buffet style. People brought various dishes including spaghetti, Chicken Alfredo, cannelloni and of course pizza. Plus a few other dishes I don’t now the name of. Margie had a plate each of both the spaghetti and the Alfredo, then a third of the other items over the course of an hour. Others were packing it away too, of course, but she was definitely up there with the heartiest eaters. I have to believe she’s pushing 200 pounds now.

I had to wonder what kind of goodies she cooks for herself and her boyfriend, who I found really does exist. He’s been seen on occasion dropping her off or picking her up. She is good at cooking pies and cheesecakes, because she occasionally brings them to the office and shares. But whereas she formerly was into salads now it seems to be heavier foods like chicken cacciatore and casseroles.

She knows she’s bigger but minimizes it as you might expect. Never mind that her butt spills over her chair on both sides or that her belly now makes her have to stand to reach some things on the far side of the desk. She’s still in her own eyes “not really that big,” or so I’ve heard her profess to co-workers.

“Gaining some weight is just a job hazard in this kind of work,” she rationalized to one coworker, ”but its better to be a little plump than on unemployment.” 

True enough, and I certainly don’t mind the view, but that’s not the point. I see some of what she consumes in the course of a day. Blaming it all on the sedentary job is just denial. I’ve seen her adjusting her waistband down to give her belly room Its her type of appetite, not just the type of job, that causing the expansion.

Another excuse is that she isn’t eating much more than she used to, her metabolism has just slowed down. The metabolism part may or may not be true &#8211; I didn’t know her then. When she came here it did seem as though she could “get away” with eating more without gaining &#8211; she used to criticize the size of others who were eating less than her. That was thirty months ago. The first few pounds did shock her it seemed. 

But honestly, she seems to be in some form of denial. She didn’t have food caches then like she does now. And you don’t need cappuccinos and pastries in addition to regular meals. She has never turned down a calorie or met one she didn’t enjoy as far as I know. The stress of being a supervisor and the reduced physical activity is helping.

She’s not the biggest person in the call center (at least not yet), or the only one gaining. But what makes me focus in her is the transformation and her attitude. She has gone from criticizing others to brushing aside any comments about herself. Its like “I like my life style, , I have a right to eat like I always have, my body is changing but its not my fault.“ 

Since reportedly her boyfriend supplies some of her goodies, including a nice box of candy she shared on Valentine’s Day, he apparently agrees.

Knowing that, I in March, suffering from an amicable termination of my own relationship due to the need of my then main squeeze to leave town to care for a relative, I couldn’t help but fantasize what dinner at her place must be like for him and penned the following:

_Margie has had the roast finished and the vegetables safely cooked in the microwave for an hour. The baked potatoes are out of the oven and she’s freshened up with a bath. The ripples of her back fat and love handles are quite a display in the mirror but there is no one else to see them and she pays no heed. Drying her thighs, calves and belly in a hurry is enough of a chore.

Daubing baby powder under her armpits and into various crevices she applies a bit of perfume with a sense of urgency. She wants to be ready for his arrival. She dons her bra after removing the rollers from her hair, which falls gently onto her shoulders. With still fifteen minutes to go she slips on her panties and dinner gown and lights the candles.

Hearing the car pulling up she slips into the bedroom and glances into the half-mirror. “Yep, I’m a big girl these days; its good that he likes it. But luckily I’m not really that fat.”

The bell rings and she bids him to let himself in &#8211; its unlocked. He does, dessert for the evening in hand which he takes to the kitchen. It’s a pie, which he places on he counter. He also slips a box of mini-éclairs, which he knows she adores, into the freezer for her to uncover as a surprise another day. Little treats like that he knows she enjoys.

He comes back to the living room with its dining table in an alcove facing the patio with a view of city lights, two unlit candles and a setting for two already prepared. He stands there gazing out as she emerges from the hall in her dinner dress, somewhat more snug than the last time she wore it. 

“Mmmm &#8211; nicer view than the city lights” he remarks as he moves in her direction and gives her a hug and a kiss.

“Thanks,” she relies warmly. “Dinner is ready, would you do the honors?”

He smiles, lights the candles, then goes to the kitchen where the dinner plates are being filled. He takes the garlic bread and condiments to the table ,she follows with twp well loaded plates. Before the night is over both plus the pie will be gone and Margie will have munched another several ounces onto herself. The box of mini-éclairs hidden in the refrigerator he knows will be discovered and gone in a few days.

The next day whatever she has for breakfast will be followed by a cappuccino upon arriving at work and a pastry or two during the morning break. This will be followed by lunch an afternoon pastry and perhaps something from her desk. Its her natural grazing pattern to which she’s been accustomed. _

Why did I imagine this? Because it close matches what I’ve done myself. Girls are not stupid or gullible, but they have appetites. Mix with praise and kindness and they give themselves permission to treat food as a friend and not worry about weight. .

At some point, I said, she’ll reach a set point and plateau, but when? 

At the time I had no idea, but last month her demeanor changed. She seemed less positive and joyous, even a little depressed. So depressed she wasn’t interested in eating. At our Independence Day weekend she had some chicken and potato salad with a piece of pie and that was it. It wasn’t dieting &#8211; she simply had lost her appetite.

I now know why.

Her boyfriend, Ben was his name, was transferred out of town, asked her to come with him, but she wouldn’t (felt she couldn’t?) do it due to family obligations. They decided to call it quits and now its been a month. She’s lonely. 

How do I know this? Simple &#8211; after hearing snippets of conversation I asked and lent a sympathetic ear.

She also has another reality to deal with.

“You’ll find someone else, Margie,” I heard a coworker say. “Just give yourself a chance.”

“Yeah,” she retorted, “Like guys who actually like fat girls are standing in line! I don’t much mind my weight, but one’s like Ben who enjoy it are rare.”

I’ve taken due note, but don’t want to tip my hand just yet on that point. Right now she’s lost her appetite and needs to recover it. She thinks of me just as a friend, not a guy of interest. I happen to know she enjoys Mary Higgins Clark novels and saw one on display this past weekend. This Monday I’ll give it to her with a smile. It will break the ice - hopefully helping raise our relationship to a new plane.


----------



## Da Games Elite (Jul 10, 2007)

The sad thing is I know alot of people like that...sigh...


----------



## outroducin (Jul 10, 2007)

ya i liked this story too, another thing i like to see around the work place is when women will break up with boyfriends or something and then try to diet and loose weight again. Then as soon as they come off the diet they end up gaining even more weight. Happens to alot of women who dont like to work out.


----------



## Da Games Elite (Jul 11, 2007)

Yeah, maybe that would be my next story after Stepfather...


----------

